#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Макросы для палийских шрифтов

## Ассаджи

Чтобы удобнее было преобразовывать палийские шрифты, я разместил на 

http://i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/paali/macros.zip (31 кб)

документ Ворд с инструкцией и встроенными макросами по преобразованию шрифтов.

В частности, с помощью этих макросов можно преообразовывать фрагменты текстов с сайта 

http://www.tipitaka.org/ или компакта Чхаттха Сангаяна

в три разных вида - транслитерацию, шрифт Уникод и шрифт VRI Roman.

----------


## sergey

Хорошо!
Только у меня макрос Norman -> CN-Times правильно работал, когда у преобразуемого текста был шрифт Norman, а не Times New Roman  или другой (Courier New) (это отличается от написанного в инструкции).

Можно в начало макроса вставить
Application.ScreenUpdating = False, а в конец
Application.ScreenUpdating = True
Тогда экран не будет мелькать и скорость выполнения увеличится. Для этого нужно открыть текст макроса, например, выбрав его, как написано в упомянутой инструкции и нажать кнопку "Изменить".

Надеюсь, что это - не очень оффтопик, потому что касается работы с текстами на пали.

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо, я внес эти усовершенствования и вдобавок исправил недоделку в одном из макросов.

----------


## Ассаджи

Замена шрифтов в ОО:

http://web.archive.org/web/201002160...penoffice.html

Замена шрифтов в Ворде:

http://dhamma.ru/paali/macros.zip

----------

